# floral company with shop looking to add takeaway coffee



## ElHaj (9 mo ago)

Hi all,
I would like to extend my current floral company and add a takeaway coffee service. I am looking into partnering with a company who would like to go into partnership to serve coffee. Thank you


----------



## Coffee by the Casuals (Sep 15, 2020)

ElHaj said:


> Hi all,
> I would like to extend my current floral company and add a takeaway coffee service. I am looking into partnering with a company who would like to go into partnership to serve coffee. Thank you


Hi ElHaj

Welcome to the forum! It would be helpful to know whereabouts you are based in the UK.


----------



## ElHaj (9 mo ago)

Thank you I am based in North London


----------

